# Gaming PC - 50K



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

with-in 50K suggest me a good gaming PC.

No need of Mouse, KB,Speakers.

Need best gaming PC i can build using 50K.


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: gaming, HD movies

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 50K

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: Never

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 , already have a legal version 

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1 TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: Max supported by GPU , monitor combo

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 8

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: yes

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: next 15 days.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: sort of

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: speakers, Keyboard and Mouse

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Mumbai

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
Best i can get in 50-52K Range.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2010)

Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.8k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5k
Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5 @ 13.5k
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @ 4.5k
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM elite 430 @ 2.6k
BenQ 22" G2220 Monitor @ 7.5k

Total - 51.1k


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 5, 2010)

AMD Phenom ii x4 955 BE - 8k
Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H - 5.5k
2*2 GB DDR3 1333MHz from Kingston/G.skill - 5k
Seagate 1TB - 3.5k
Zotac Geforce GTX 460 1GB - 13.5k
DVD writer from LG/Lite-on - 1k
BenQ G2220HD - 8k
Cooler Master Elite 430 + 1 case Fan - 3k
Corsair VX 550 - 4.7k

Total - 52.2k (Street deals should give better prices)


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 5, 2010)

@ Jaskanwar 

We gave almost the same rig. Sorry i didn't see yours as i started writing before you posted. Look at the 1 min posting time difference


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

how AMD Phenom ii x4 955 BE performs when compared to intel i5 quad core version CPU ?

I am always afraid of AMD cauz of heating issues.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2010)

@ cybertonic, ours totally same except the HDD and mobo. ya, he can consider that hdd and mobo too. better options.

@ talktoanil 
i5 is better as compared to phenom but will raise you budget by almost 3k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2010)

absolutely no heating issues. mostr of us in this forum have amd. see my signature also. my temps are from 42 - 45 C


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @ cybertonic, ours totally same except the HDD and mobo. ya, he can consider that hdd and mobo too. better options.
> 
> @ talktoanil
> i5 is better as compared to phenom but will raise you budget by almost 3k



thats fine with me.50-55K no issues. 

can you post intel config for same price range ? 

and how about i7 cpu ? when the price is expected to drop ? may be next year  ?


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 5, 2010)

nope, phenom ii is inferior to i5 750. but it costs a lot less too


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

CPU	Intel Core i5-760 Processor	10800
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-P55-US3L Motherboard	6300
HDD	Seagate Barracuda 1TB SATA 7200.12 SATA 3Gbs	3150
RAM	CORSAIR CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 4GB (2x2)	5100
GPU	ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 1GB 256-bit Graphic Card	13500
Monitor	BenQ 22" G2220 Monitor @ 	7500

total 46,850
now tell me a PSU and cabinet.

how is above config compared to AMD ?


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 5, 2010)

You've left just 5k for cabinet and PSU. The only option is corsair VX *450* @ 3.7k and elite 310 1.5k


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> You've left just 5k for cabinet and PSU. The only option is corsair VX *450* @ 3.7k and elite 310 1.5k



any other better option but not too costly ? 

1. I want a good PSU which will take care of above config in full load
2. I want a silent system when playing games. So need a good cabinet.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 5, 2010)

hey man, seriously, get a Phenom 2 rig, you will have plenty of $$$ to spend on other stuff, the extra 4k odd spent is not worth the performance gain, you can get a P2 x6 in this price...
If you do decide to go for a P2, get a nice modular PSU and a decent chassis


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> hey man, seriously, get a Phenom 2 rig, you will have plenty of $$$ to spend on other stuff, the extra 4k odd spent is not worth the performance gain, you can get a P2 x6 in this price...
> If you do decide to go for a P2, get a nice modular PSU and a decent chassis



except crysis not game supports 6 core.

and which mobo is good for p2 x6 ?


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 5, 2010)

crysis uses 2 core on my PC, dunno which crysis u talking about 
all these mobos recommended for the P2 x4 will be f9 for the x6 too.


----------



## blagame (Sep 5, 2010)

how bout the 965 BE = 9k ???


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

> all these mobos recommended for the P2 x4 will be f9 for the x6 too.



microATX boards ? noooooo...its all cramped and then issues again..like i had with my last PC 4 years ago.
suggest me a good ATX mobo for p2 x6.


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

talktoanil said:


> I am always afraid of AMD cauz of heating issues.


Heating issues like Intel Pentium 4?

Each company has had its share of bad and good processors.

If you'll go with the Core i5 750 config, you'll end up spending 4-5k more for approximately the same performance. And if you really want to spend 4-5k more, then why not get a better graphic card like ATi HD 5850 in the same AMD config? That would perform better. Just my two cents.


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

ico said:


> Heating issues like Intel Pentium 4?
> 
> Each company has had its share of bad and good processors.
> 
> If you'll go with the Core i5 750 config, you'll end up spending 4-5k more for approximately the same performance. And if you really want to spend 4-5k more, then why not get a better graphic card like ATi HD 5850 in the same AMD config? That would perform better. Just my two cents.



ok lets assume that  i m going for AMD and as per your post , does it means that
ATi HD 5850 is better than GeForce GTX 460 1GB 256-bit Graphic Card  ??


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

talktoanil said:


> ok lets assume that  i m going for AMD and as per your post , does it means that
> ATi HD 5850 is better than GeForce GTX 460 1GB 256-bit Graphic Card  ??


Exactly.


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

ico said:


> Exactly.



any comparisons on net ?


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 5, 2010)

talktoanil said:


> any comparisons on net ?



plenty, here are a few from my favorite site:
techPowerUp :: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 Amp! Edition 1 GB Review :: Page 1 / 35

techPowerUp :: MSI GeForce GTX 460 Cyclone OC 1 GB Review :: Page 1 / 35

difference is around 10-15%

you could even opt for an SSD, or just send me a cheque


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

Compared to outside, ATi HD 5850 is only ~2-2.5k more than GTX 460 in India.

MSI HD 5850 is available for 15.5k. [Nehru Place]


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> plenty, here are a few from my favorite site:
> techPowerUp :: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 Amp! Edition 1 GB Review :: Page 1 / 35
> 
> techPowerUp :: MSI GeForce GTX 460 Cyclone OC 1 GB Review :: Page 1 / 35
> ...



are u from mumbai ? if yes we can meet and build PC


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2010)

since you are not into oc, getting phenom 2 x6 is a waste, a big waste for gaming. i5 760 at the same price is much better. getting phenom 2 x4 is also another good option. since you can extend your budget to 55k get this -

Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.8k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5k
MSI GTX 470 @ 19.5k (even better than hd5850)
Seagate 1TB @ 3.5k
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM elite 430 @ 2.6k
BenQ 22" G2220 Monitor @ 7.5k

Total - 56.1k
__________________


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 5, 2010)

^^^+1.
But honest question to op, why 'never' to overclocking?


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> ^^^+1.
> But honest question to op, why 'never' to overclocking?



dont have that much time to play with hardware parts and RnD and Testing.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 5, 2010)

the GTX 470 is a nono IMO, too power hungry and hot.


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> the GTX 470 is a nono IMO, too power hungry and hot.



nopes. not going for 470.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2010)

^^ go for HD5850 OC (Sapphire Vapour X, Gigabyte SOC, etc) or go for HD5870 when price comes down a bit. hope it does in near future. DAMN !!! AMD making a lot of cash nowadays.

GTX470 is a totally bad card. even if found for 18k. also expect market price to be a bit lower on AMD samples than from Nvidia GPUs. this is the usual trend.


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

seriously guys, A lot confused. cant decide which config to go for.


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> AMD Phenom ii x4 955 BE - 8k
> Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H - 5.5k
> 2*2 GB DDR3 1333MHz from Kingston/G.skill - 5k
> Seagate 1TB - 3.5k
> ...


Go with this.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 5, 2010)

you might wanna look at this : GTX 460 price cuts

GTX 460 768MB : $179 (down from $199)
GTX 460 1GB : $219 (down from $229)

The GTX 460 768 just might just come down as low as 10k flat. Not worth spending 5k for the 5850 IMO, just 15-20% faster, 50% more costly.


----------



## noob (Sep 6, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> you might wanna look at this : GTX 460 price cuts
> 
> GTX 460 768MB : $179 (down from $199)
> GTX 460 1GB : $219 (down from $229)
> ...



gr8 news..thanks for update.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 6, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> t*he GTX 470 is a nono IMO, too power hungry and hot.*





Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ go for HD5850 OC (Sapphire Vapour X, Gigabyte SOC, etc) or go for HD5870 when price comes down a bit. hope it does in near future. DAMN !!! AMD making a lot of cash nowadays.
> 
> *GTX470 is a totally bad card.* even if found for 18k. also expect market price to be a bit lower on AMD samples than from Nvidia GPUs. this is the usual trend.




see hardware discussions section and gtx470 thread and read the temps 

IMO once you get a good cabby and a solid psu nothing goes wrong..vx550w will be enough to power it. and gtx 470 beats the hd5850.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 6, 2010)

^which site(s) do you use for video card reviews?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 6, 2010)

anandtech...


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 6, 2010)

just went through a few on AT, I dont think you can call it an absolute win for the 470, they are more or less same in most benchies, the 470 is faster in some.It is up to OT what he wants..
Btw, according to AT's review, a GTX 470 consumes some 10W less than a 5850 in SLI


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 6, 2010)

but you can see that vx550w will be able to handle that.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but you can see that vx550w will be able to handle that.



yes i had gone through the other thread...the GTX 470 was some 20k odd when i last check in bangalore, not good at that rate IMO. How much is it now? btw, YGPM


----------



## bkarankar (Sep 11, 2010)

AMD 1055T                        9600
MSI NF980-G65                   10000
RAM 4 GB                           6000
ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5    7000
Logitech wireless combo       3000
SMPS 600w+                       6000
Cabinet+Cabinet Coolar           3000
SSD Intel 40GB                    4800

            Total                50500/-


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 11, 2010)

bkarankar said:


> *AMD 1055T      *                  9600
> MSI NF980-G65                   10000
> RAM 4 GB                           6000
> *ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 *   7000
> ...



if gaming phenom x6 is waste. better 955be
saved money on gtx460 or hd5850.
corsair vx550w @ 4.7k is sufficient


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 11, 2010)

what...a HD 5770 for 7k ?when did that happen ?Cheapest I saw was 9.5k...


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Sep 11, 2010)

talktoanil said:


> except crysis not game supports 6 core.
> 
> and which mobo is good for p2 x6 ?


  battlefield  bad company support six cores,


----------

